# the birthday weekend of awesomeness



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the birthday wishes. I'm gonna post up everything I've been waiting and holding onto that I'm smoking today and tomorrow to celebrate.

Started the day off right. Cannot believe how good this is


More to come


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

The girlfriend knows how to get to me


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Happy birthday, looks like it's already a great one


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Burn notice for the day time. I will see how many of these die


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Damn, I spread around too much RG before I got to your post. Anyhoo, happy birthday brother!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

defetis said:


> Burn notice for the day time. I will see how many of these die


Give 'em hell Joel, and Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday brother.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy birthday buddy.
Those look pretty tasty - nice choices on the cigars too !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the wishes. I woke up with a hangover and money in my pocket. So I guess that makes it a good night, Not done yet though.



This is the first L40 I have smoked. Traded and sold a ton but never got around to burning one. It was pretty awesome but I can think of 5 lanceros I love more.



10th anniversary... Umm Hell yes this was amazing





Opus was my night cap and I honestly forgot how awesome these are it had been so long since I had one



Finally got dad trained on whats good. Id say he did alright!


----------

